# keeping gains.



## Belfastnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Was just wanting some advice on how to keep as much gains from my cycle as possible.  I am doing a basic low dose test e cycle at 250mg pw for 12 weeks followed by a full pct. I took the cycle from one of the posts here. People say NO NO NO go with 500 add this that n everything else etc. But no... its 250pw. I Purchased everything I need ie.. clomid. Nov. Adex. No hcg. And 2 10ml vials of Test E. Also bought it 10kg of all in one protein. Oil caps. Multivit. Oats. Oatbran. Loads of frozen chicken breasts and beef . I think im g2g to start my cycle but its the nutrition and training during and after pct I would like advice on so as to keep as much as I can. Also I'd like to know what you lost too. I am keeping it low as I have certain goals and cant afford to completely bulk plus I am trying to keep it quiet lol. That and I hsve an operation coming up in the Nyear. Anyways advice on keeping gains and any tips on anything I should do try or buy before and a big thanks for all the help and crap you give me .


----------



## M_T Pockets (Sep 4, 2014)

Who told you 250mg a week is the way to go?
Im not saying do 900mg but you should have done at least 400mg.
250 wont do anything for you.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 4, 2014)

What are your stats? 250 a week maybe your natural test levels.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 4, 2014)

250 per week would most likely be more than your natural test levels.... BUT, many people are not thrilled with even 500mg per week so you need to re-evaluate this. IN order to keep your gains they need to be made over a longer period of time and you need to work even harder when you are off. Just realize that some of your gains on cycle will be water and if you lose those when you come off that is not a bad thing.


----------



## Belfastnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Stats. 40. 5'10 13st. 17%bf. Training has been mma. Boxing. Kickboxing. Etc for past 7 years. Weight training last 24 months. Not bodybuilding.  Pretty much maintenance. Decent enough foundation. Non smoking non drinking.  Clean eating 5 days pw. Naturally slightly low test count. Checked over 3 yrs ago so most likely lower now.


----------



## Belfastnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

I know everyone says its too low but when 250mg pw is higher than my natty. And when off cycle and back producing my own I wont generate enough for maintenance from what I have read.


----------



## Belfastnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

250 is higher than TRT. Average joe produces 50-70mgs. Im less than that. It's still going to be 4 to 5 times higher than normal. To say it wont do anything is possibly a bit naive. I have reasons and goals for using less than the usual 500 ppl tend to push on others. I'll be completely out of action after my op unable to train at all for  upto 12 months.


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2014)

To answer your question; I doubt you will lose much because frankly, you won’t gain much. With your stats and only 2 years of training, you are going to make some gains with or without the T. 

Now balance what little net gains you may make with the risks (be it very small) of introducing drugs into your body. Couple it with the fact you are going to go through a shut down and it just doesn’t seem to make sense.

Your body; your call. Just know the facts going in. Wish you the best in either direction you go.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 4, 2014)

i got to disagree with everybody, i make decent gains on low dose cycles and keep most of it. i am not saying more won't make you gain quicker, i just think you lose to much of that size you worked so hard for. i should add i am trt so i am never completely off. but my blast is 300 testcyp 300 npp, and a low dose ai twice a week, the juice is every other day 100 mg of each. of course i am old and have to take it a little easier


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 4, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> i got to disagree with everybody, i make decent gains on low dose cycles and keep most of it. i am not saying more won't make you gain quicker, i just think you lose to much of that size you worked so hard for. i should add i am trt so i am never completely off. but my blast is 300 testcyp 300 npp, and a low dose ai twice a week, the juice is every other day 100 mg of each. of course i am old and have to take it a little easier



I totally agree with this and know it to be true


----------



## Belfastnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

I know first hand that 250mg pw will produce reasonable gains as I have pinned my friends throughout their cycles and they have similar backgrounds in training only they dont have low test. I Only done this because I was able to get acess to everything needed to cycle. As for training ive always trained as a martial artist. Crazy cardio hence my lean size. Only 2 yrs weight training as a major exercise due to my Injury. And as for shut down. I am low anyway.. the amount taken on cycle dwarfs my natural. Plus getting my levels back doesn't take as long. Again help with maintenance ie diet and training is what I asked for. I appreciate your  views  but the comments are as useful as a chocolate teapot in relation to the question. Ken do you get your trt in Uk?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 4, 2014)

I think 250 for a first cycle is fine imo. I can still make good gains off that after years of higher doses.


----------



## shenky (Sep 4, 2014)

I have seen decent results off 200mg per week. Nothing mind blowing, but certainly better than natty


----------



## Yaya (Sep 4, 2014)

It depends on life style once ur off cycle..

I'm cruising right now after a 20 weeks test/mast cycle...

I have been fukking around in regards to eating and drinking, I'm not happy with myself. Lost a lot, however I know my body and I can bounce back within 3 weeks.

As getsome said, train harder when coming off cycle, it's hard but will help maintain.. and as he also said, it's mostly water usually


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 4, 2014)

My question is why do you want to cycle now and then not long after not be able to train for a year? If it were me is keep training natty up until your operation and then natty for a few months once you are able to lift again, then hit the cycle. 

Hopping on before just doesn't make sense to me if you're going to lose all your hard work and go through a natty test shutdown for no reason. Not to mention the affects coming off can have on your immune system. I don't think I'd want a weakened immune system before an operation when I would need it to be optimal. Only using 250 a week you mY not have to worry as much but I would keep these things in mind. 

This is just my two cents bro. But if you decide to run it pre op anyway, I wish you the best of luck and hope that we can all be helpful to you and your goals.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 4, 2014)

It's not letting me edit, but sorry for the typos. And I meant *effects*


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 4, 2014)

250 a week is a good cruise dose but you will see gains your first cycle at that dose


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 4, 2014)

You have to keep eating big. Don't make it harder than its supposed to be. The people who get off and lose all the weight, usually don't eat right or train right when they get off.


----------



## Belfastnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks 11bravo yaya etc. Thanks ironsoul. Reasons for jumping on now is id planned this all year. Ive had a sore shoulder for 2 yrs (slap tear) torn over 30% of the cartridge off my shoulder rolling. Had no idea how bad it was until my 3rd mri scan. And now they're wanting me booked in for op after xmas. Was never in my mind id need an op until now hence planning before hand. I want to put a few pound on in and around my arms shoulder and chest before hand as I was told ill waste away quite a bit and recovery has a lot to do with what muscle and connective tissues you are left with. The more you have left the quicker the recovery. Maybe sounds a bit odd but its what was explained to me. Us im going to be gutted getting skinny fs.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 5, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> i got to disagree with everybody, i make decent gains on low dose cycles and keep most of it. i am not saying more won't make you gain quicker, i just think you lose to much of that size you worked so hard for. i should add i am trt so i am never completely off. but my blast is 300 testcyp 300 npp, and a low dose ai twice a week, the juice is every other day 100 mg of each. of course i am old and have to take it a little easier





If you are pinning 100mg every other day at that is 350mg per week and you are pinning both Test & NPP... thats 700mg of total gear per week. Factor in you don't run pct well ya your gains will be awesome and well beyond what he will see (and keep) with 250mg per week of test.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 5, 2014)

Belfastnoob said:


> I think im g2g to start my cycle but its the nutrition and training during and after pct I would like advice on so as to keep as much as I can. Also I'd like to know what you lost too. I am keeping it low as I have certain goals and cant afford to completely bulk plus I am trying to keep it quiet lol. That and I hsve an operation coming up in the Nyear. Anyways advice on keeping gains and any tips on anything I should do try or buy before and a big thanks for all the help and crap you give me .




If you want to stay lean and have a successful pct, you need to come into pct as ripped as possible. Run a normal cycle bulk / recomp, but towards the end (the last 4 weeks) cut as much fat as possible. Reason being is you need to keep calories up during pct and be prepared to gain some fat. Lots of fat and protein is my pct diet....back when I ran pct


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 5, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> If you are pinning 100mg every other day at that is 350mg per week and you are pinning both Test & NPP... thats 700mg of total gear per week. Factor in you don't run pct well ya your gains will be awesome and well beyond what he will see (and keep) with 250mg per week of test.



That's his blast, thinking he just meant lower doses period


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 5, 2014)

Haven't ran any sort of juice since 1998. I just recently heard of this "pct" and I always kept a majority of my gains without it. I could Only imagine how much different things would be if I had the knowledge back then.  

Not to sound ignorant but what's the difference between taking a cycle and a blast? Would it not be the same thing?


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 5, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> If you are pinning 100mg every other day at that is 350mg per week and you are pinning both Test & NPP... thats 700mg of total gear per week. Factor in you don't run pct well ya your gains will be awesome and well beyond what he will see (and keep) with 250mg per week of test.


yes it is true i do run more than 1 compound ,always on a blast, i was just counting test, i will also throw a little mast in at times, at least as long as my prostate can stand it lol. but at 200 mg test a week i am at 950 ng 300 test only takes me too 1500-> if you can't make gains with a test level over 1500ng you need to eat more


----------

